# Zim's Eggs



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, my lovely girl, Zim laid her eggs 2 weeks ago. They are in the incubator and so far we know we have 4-6 fertile eggs. 










They are due to hatch sometime in the beginning or middle of July. I'll update when they hatch.


----------

